# Local Dog People...



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

http://www.dogcompanion.co.uk/

I'm not from Essex but I'm pretty certain that ain't the Queens English when you start clicking? And logo ripoff?










Seems that's a nice place to buy dog beds...


----------



## dogcompanion (Jun 30, 2015)

have some manners and stop trolling. surely you have better things to do


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Out of interest what language is it? Even Google translate couldn't work out some words. It seems to have some Spanish and some Latin.


----------



## dogcompanion (Jun 30, 2015)

Jobeth said:


> Out of interest what language is it? Even Google translate couldn't work out some words. It seems to have some Spanish and some Latin.


I have to pack out any parts of the site I am changing with blocks of latin so I know how much space i have to insert English later. The site is CMS ( wordpress )

and no i dont speak latin 

I do this on any new page or shortcode or template change, so i can test if the site still works with a mobile.

PS. the logo is original


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

May be a wise idea to change the logo a little...You could come into problems with that later as it looks very similar to Dog's Companion. Lovely photos on the home page btw. Can't really comment on the rest of the website as I barely speak English, let alone Latin.


----------



## dogcompanion (Jun 30, 2015)

dogsaintdumb said:


> May be a wise idea to change the logo a little...You could come into problems with that later as it looks very similar to Dog's Companion. Lovely photos on the home page btw. Can't really comment on the rest of the website as I barely speak English, let alone Latin.


The logo is 100% original and "legit" and thanks for the advice. you and both have problems in speaking English  I spend so much time with dogs I now bark and woof


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

For anyone who has clicked on the site (as I did) and you have FB, apparently clicking on the site automatically “likes” the FB page as well. I just noticed a post in my FB newsfeed from this place, and I know I have not liked the page - why would I?

So I tested it out, unliked the page, clicked on the website, went back to FB and sure enough, I’ve “liked” this page again. 

Just thought I’d give members a heads up


----------



## dogcompanion (Jun 30, 2015)

A common seo trick on wordpress


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> For anyone who has clicked on the site (as I did) and you have FB, apparently clicking on the site automatically "likes" the FB page as well. I just noticed a post in my FB newsfeed from this place, and I know I have not liked the page - why would I?
> 
> So I tested it out, unliked the page, clicked on the website, went back to FB and sure enough, I've "liked" this page again.
> 
> Just thought I'd give members a heads up


I don't have a Facebook account but clicked on the link. Does this mean I also added to the number of 'Likes'?

If so, 'Cheeky 845t4rd5' in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> I don't have a Facebook account but clicked on the link. Does this mean I also added to the number of 'Likes'?
> 
> If so, 'Cheeky 845t4rd5' in advance.


IDK, he only has 50 likes, so it's not that big of a deal anyway, but personally I just didn't want my newsfeed cluttered with something I hadn't even liked!

And yes, it is a bit cheeky.

One would think one would use word of mouth and actual client photos and comments to build interest, you know, being good enough that your expertise sell themselves instead of having to resort to tricks and stolen images off of google 

I mean, there's not even an image of the owner's own dogs! How weird is that?!


----------



## dogcompanion (Jun 30, 2015)

ouesi said:


> IDK, he only has 50 likes, so it's not that big of a deal anyway, but personally I just didn't want my newsfeed cluttered with something I hadn't even liked!
> 
> And yes, it is a bit cheeky.
> 
> ...


As its now the 21st century and I have spent 20 years working in the internet, I know IM is so important in "selling" services and skills. No good in having "expertise" if nobody can see you.

PS. dont throw mud and make accusations at me in relation to images. any photo or image is bought and paid for as are stock images...................


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

dogcompanion said:


> As its now the 21st century and I have spent 20 years working in the internet, I know IM is so important in "selling" services and skills. No good in having "expertise" if nobody can see you.
> 
> PS. dont throw mud and make accusations at me in relation to images. any photo or image is bought and paid for as are stock images...................


Then show yourself, not stock images.
Every trainer I know and follow on FB has photos of themselves and their clients dogs working, competing, training, or just hanging out. As do their websites, flyers, book covers, and any other sort of public image.

What trainer who works with dogs daily needs to buy stock photos of random dogs to advertise themselves? That's just incredibly odd to me, and frankly very off putting. Not that it would matter to you, I'm not interested in your services nor in any position to use them if I were, but the whole thing is just very weird to me.


----------



## dogcompanion (Jun 30, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Then show yourself, not stock images.
> Every trainer I know and follow on FB has photos of themselves and their clients dogs working, competing, training, or just hanging out. As do their websites, flyers, book covers, and any other sort of public image.
> 
> What trainer who works with dogs daily needs to buy stock photos of random dogs to advertise themselves? That's just incredibly odd to me, and frankly very off putting. Not that it would matter to you, I'm not interested in your services nor in any position to use them if I were, but the whole thing is just very weird to me.


I get where your coming from now. I have various pages that i use purely for SEO and not for engagement. That particular page is just for SEO. perhaps odd from one perspective, yes.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I mean, there's not even an image of the owner's own dogs! How weird is that?!


That's really weird. I mean if I was putting myself about on the internet as a well endowed red hot lover I'd want to be putting a photograph of my own penis up for show and not just any of the random pictures of male members I've found in MrsZee's browsing history.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> That's really weird. I mean if I was putting myself about on the internet as a well endowed red hot lover I'd want to be putting a photograph of my own penis up for show and not just any of the random pictures of male members I've found in MrsZee's browsing history.


I know, right?!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaros said:


> That's really weird. I mean if I was putting myself about on the internet as a well endowed red hot lover I'd want to be putting a photograph of my own penis up for show and not just any of the random pictures of male members I've found in MrsZee's browsing history.


But not if you were over exaggerating your own micro-member; then you'd have to hide behind a borrowed image or two.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Summersky said:


> But not if you were over exaggerating your own micro-member; then you'd have to hide behind a borrowed image or two.


I see you're just out to try and shame me. Again

I also see you think I might be prone to a little exaggeration.....

Okay.....so there is no MrsZee.

Happy now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

dogcompanion said:


> have some manners and stop trolling. surely you have better things to do


Like replying to a thread that's the best part of two months old with no replies?


----------



## dogcompanion (Jun 30, 2015)

Kiyos Dad said:


> Like replying to a thread that's the best part of two months old with no replies?


still got way too much time on your hands to carry on trolling


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

dogcompanion said:


> still got way too much time on your hands to carry on trolling


But you haven't, obviously, otherwise you would have finished that website by now.


----------



## dogcompanion (Jun 30, 2015)

Nope - way too busy working with dogs at the moment. thanks for your concern though


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

dogcompanion said:


> Nope - way too busy working with dogs at the moment. thanks for your concern though


No problem


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

dogcompanion said:


> Nope - way too busy working with dogs at the moment. thanks for your concern though


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaros said:


> I see you're just out to try and shame me. Again
> 
> I also see you think I might be prone to a little exaggeration.....
> 
> ...


Not at all - I like Mrs Zee. Denying her existence makes me very sad.


----------

